# Benutzer hinzufügen



## deluxe dirk (7. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade versucht, nachdem ich mich mit root angemeldet habe, einen neuen User zu erzeugen. Dazu habe ich adduser Username verwendet. Anschließend wollte ich mich über die graphische Oberfläche mit diesem User anmelden, jedoch bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:
Heimverzeichnis als /home/Username scheint nicht zu existieren.... vermutlich wird nichts funktionieren.

Wie löse ich das Problem?

viele Grüße

dirk


----------



## Navy (7. August 2008)

Entweder

```
adduser --home /home/$USERNAME $USERNAME
```
oder aber manuell

```
adduser $USERNAME && cp /etc/skel /home/$USERNAME && chown $USERNAME:$USERNAME /home/$USERNAME
```

Normalerweise sollte adduser das aber selber vornehmen. Welche Distribution verwendest Du? (Debian-basierend, nehme ich an)

Was sagt /var/log/syslog und/oder dmesg?


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. August 2008)

Es wäre ganz praktisch zu wissen welche Distribution du denn nutzt. Auch gibt es in der Regel eine Dokumentation zu selbiger mit der du alles entsprechend einrichten kannst.

Und irre ich mich oder heißt das Komando nicht eigentlich useradd?

Erstmal die Grundlagen: Hilfe zu den meisten Programmen und Komandos unter Linux-Systemen findest du in den man-pages, die du mit man <command> aufrufst.

Hier ein Beispiel:


```
man man
```

Zu deinem User: Am besten löschst du ihn erstmal gleich wieder mit userdel um nochmal sauber zu beginnen. Zuerst einmal benötigt man grundsätzlich ein Home-Dir damit verschiedenste Sachen funktionieren. In einigen Sonderfällen kann auch darauf verzichtet werden aber ein Desktop-Account zählt nicht zu diesen. Also fügen wir den Parameter -d hinzu damit ein Home-Dir mit dem Inhalt des Skeletons (Verzeichnis in dem Standarddateien liegen. Per Default /etc/skel) erstellt wird. Nun sollte dein User vllt noch in einigen Gruppen sein damit du verschiedene Sachen wie etwa CD-Rom-Laufwerke oder Audio-Geräte nutzen kannst. Dazu dient der Parameter -G. Ich würde dir die Gruppen audio, cdrom und video (wheel, falls du mit dem Nutzer administrative Aufgaben übernehmen möchtest) empfehlen.

Also im Endeffekt sieht der Code so aus:


```
useradd <username> -d -G audio cdrom video
```

Edit: Ich dachte mir schon, dass jemand schneller sein wird und das ganze ohne viel Wissensvermittlung hinknallt bevor ich fertig bin mit schreiben xD


----------



## Navy (7. August 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Und irre ich mich oder heißt das Komando nicht eigentlich useradd?



Ja, Du irrst.
adduser ist bei Debian dem useradd vorzuziehen, da bei ersterem alle grundlegenden Einstellungen automatisch durchgeführt werden, während useradd dafür einiges an Parametern benötigt. Adduser ist eine erweiterte Implementierung von useradd, bzw setzt darauf auf.

Erstmal die Grundlagen: Hilfe zu den meisten Programmen und Komandos unter Linux-Systemen findest du in den man-pages, die du mit man <command> aufrufst.



> Zu deinem User: Am besten löschst du ihn erstmal gleich wieder mit userdel um nochmal sauber zu beginnen.



Hier bitte "deluser" nutzen.



> Edit: Ich dachte mir schon, dass jemand schneller sein wird und das ganze ohne viel Wissensvermittlung hinknallt bevor ich fertig bin mit schreiben xD



Warum schreiben, was in den manpages wunderbar erklärt steht?


----------



## deluxe dirk (7. August 2008)

vielen Dank.

ich habe mich für die erste Variante entschieden. 
	
	
	



```
adduser --home /home/$USERNAME $USERNAME
```

Wenn ich jetzt aber versuche über die graphische Oberfläche, den Benutzer aufzurufen, scheitere ich am Passwort. Ich habe ja bisher kein Passwort eingegeben, auf der graphischen Oberfläche werde ich jedoch dazu aufgefordert (was dann natürlich falsch ist)

Mein Betriebssystem ist (ab demnächst) ubuntu. Wo bekomme ich die Dokumentation, von der gesprochen wurde, her? Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, nachdem ich Strg Alt F1 gedrückt habe, wieder zurück zu der Oberfläche zu kommen, oder muss ich dann immer reboot eingeben?


----------



## zerix (7. August 2008)

Hallo,

wenn du ein Passwort vergeben willst, kannst du das so machen

```
passwd USERNAME
```

Die Dokumentation findest du eigentlich immer auf der Web-Seite der jeweiligen Distribution.



> Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, nachdem ich Strg Alt F1 gedrückt habe, wieder zurück zu der Oberfläche zu kommen, oder muss ich dann immer reboot eingeben?



Sicher gibt es eine Möglichkeit. Strg+Alt+F7.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Navy (7. August 2008)

Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> Sicher gibt es eine Möglichkeit. Strg+Alt+F7.



Zum Wechsel von einem tty zum X-Server reicht unter Linux Alt+F7, lediglich *im* X-Server ist die Ctrl-Taste nötig.


----------



## deluxe dirk (7. August 2008)

ich habe das gerade ausprobiert und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wirklich ein Benutzer erstellt wurde. Es kommt dann eine Liste mit Befehlen, die so lang ist, dass ich nicht lesen kann, was oberhalb der Liste steht. Wie komme ich da nach oben?


----------



## Navy (7. August 2008)

Führ die Befehle bitte als root oder superuser aus, wenn das nicht den Erfolg bringt, dann kannst Du die einzelnen Befehle (die zwischen den "&&" auch jeweils einzeln ausführen).


----------



## deluxe dirk (7. August 2008)

ok. das Erstellen des Benutzers hat geklappt. Wisst ihr auch, wie ich mir den Zugriff auf Cd und die Widergabe von sound erlaube?


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. August 2008)

Du kannst im tty mittels shift + Bild hoch/runter scrollen 

adduser kannte ich noch nicht navy ... wenn es bessere Varianten bei der jeweiligen Distribution gibt sollte man die natürlich nutzen.

Edit: Wie ich schon geschrieben habe musst du deinen Benutzer zu den Gruppen audio und cdrom hinzufügen. Wie das geht steht auf der man-page zu adduser.


----------

